

I fear my life may have peaked. On Tuesday, I picked up Donald Knuth. - signa11
http://www.flickr.com/photos/conicalflask/5431821675/sizes/m/in/set-72157626014676300/

======
smallegan
Until you pick up Woz I think you've got something to live for.

------
jpadvo
How to pick up Donald Knuth is something computer scientists rarely talk
about.

